# Princeton Reverb (Rebuilt to Handwired) - Good Pickup?



## l.a.solis (Feb 1, 2021)

Hey all

I picked up this amp at my local L&M during the attic sale. Its a FSR 65 Princeton Reverb thats been rebuilt and handwired, also has 10 in celestion gold. I am new to guitars and gears so I dont know if this is a goos pickup. I sold my tonemaster deluxe reverb to fund this. I was hoping this group can give me some feedback if this is well made or not.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

It looks really clean. Mind if I ask what this ran you ? I also know the speakers isn’t stock
In your province it would have ran around $1511.99 new un modded. That being said I’m sure this is way better


----------



## l.a.solis (Feb 1, 2021)

silvertonebetty said:


> It looks really clean. Mind if I ask what this ran you ? I also know the speakers isn’t stock
> In your province it would have ran around $1511.99 new un modded. That being said I’m sure this is way better


It was about the same. Thanks for the feedback. The wiring looks well done, I have no idea how to check the tubes so I dont know if they are good.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

l.a.solis said:


> It was 920 plus taxes here in BC. Thanks for the feedback. The wiring looks well done, I have no idea how to check the tubes so I dont know if they are good.


The go microphonic and they rattle


----------



## l.a.solis (Feb 1, 2021)

silvertonebetty said:


> The go microphonic and they rattle


Thanks. So far I havent heard any rattling


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Seriously, if all work is solid, that is a fantastic amp. I wouldn't change anything. If any obvious issues show up, make L&M fix it on warrantee ASAP. 
All the ingredients are there, hard to go wrong.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

That was the first amp I bought when I got back into playing years ago after a long absence. 

They're great little amps and I really liked mine. I think I got a second one later.

Anyway, the upgraded speaker is a good thing. If the re-wiring was done well it should be lovely.

Enjoy.


----------



## l.a.solis (Feb 1, 2021)

teleboli said:


> That was the first amp I bought when I got back into playing years ago after a long absence.
> 
> They're great little amps and I really liked mine. I think I got a second one later.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input! I am loving it so far. Got any tips for EQ settings using a strat?


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

killer deal! Used ones are usually about $1100. But the Celestion Gold is an expensive upgrade. And most people would prefer handwired, but the cost of the rebuild is usually prohibitive, leaving those with the time and skills to do it themselves. A pretty ideal PRRI, for a little less than you’d expect to pay for a stock one.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice! Princeton Reverbs are great amps. The wiring looks quite clean and the price you paid is good for an amp thats had that work done, as long as the work is solid and there are no issues with the amp.



l.a.solis said:


> Thanks for your input! I am loving it so far. Got any tips for EQ settings using a strat?


With my Princeton, for clean tones I set the volume at 3-4, treble around 7 and bass around 8. Reverb to taste, but usually around 3. 

For dirty tones, volume up near 6, treble around 6 and bass down to 4. The bass is key to reducing flubbiness at higher volumes.


----------



## l.a.solis (Feb 1, 2021)

Griff said:


> Nice! Princeton Reverbs are great amps. The wiring looks quite clean and the price you paid is good for an amp thats had that work done, as long as the work is solid and there are no issues with the amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot! My knobs dont have numbers but eq wise i think we are close?


----------



## gbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice to have the bias pot. Original PR's needed resistor value changes to bias.


----------



## l.a.solis (Feb 1, 2021)

gbomb said:


> Nice to have the bias pot. Original PR's needed resistor value changes to bias.


What is the bias pot and what does it do?


----------



## gbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

l.a.solis said:


> What is the bias pot and what does it do?


When changing power amp tubes the proper idle current can be adjusted on the pot in the chassis pic on the right front section. you still have to know what your doing.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

If you’re interested in tinkering, there’s a great mod to make the trem swampier. Here’s the Uncle Doug video that describes it at 26:30.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

l.a.solis said:


> What is the bias pot and what does it do?


While @gbomb has given you a succinct answer, if you're asking this question, its in your best interests to leave it alone and take to a tech when you replace the power tubes. You're messing around with 400+ volts when taking bias measurements, and a slight mistake can kill you...


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Working around high-voltages requires a steady hand. I usually have a steady hand when I feel confident which usually occurs when I know what I am doing...listen to the lads, make sure you know exactly what you are doing.


----------



## l.a.solis (Feb 1, 2021)

DavidP said:


> While @gbomb has given you a succinct answer, if you're asking this question, its in your best interests to leave it alone and take to a tech when you replace the power tubes. You're messing around with 400+ volts when taking bias measurements, and a slight mistake can kill you...


Thanks for the heads up! Not looking to do any mods myself lol. Just wanted to make sure I didnt get ripped off by long and mcquade and see if the community can tell if it the mods were done well based on the photos.


----------



## l.a.solis (Feb 1, 2021)

Question: when i turn the treble past around 3 oclock theres a drastic increase in brightness kinda ice picky. Anyone know why that is? Also wondering what the value of the mids are, i know its set as theres no mid knob. Ty


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Since the amp has been rebuilt, the treble pot may not be original. The condition that you describe may be the result of a log type versus a linear type pot. Try to find out if the EQ circuit has been modified, confirm the values of the associated components.


----------

